# Beef Check-off Increased



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Minnesota is doubling their beef check-off to $2.....Tennessee raised there check-off to a $1.50 in 2012. What about your state?....the check-off program has been a terrific success in my opinion. Some great ads nationwide.....like the slogan "Beef...it's whats for dinner."

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/minnesota_beef_council_wants_to_double_checkoff/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Alabama is still $1.00. I believe the National is also $1.00

I also agree it is money well spent.

Sometimes I will hear people at the cattle sale harping about having to pay the $2.00. I just shake my head and walk on.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mn beef check off just sent me a letter to collect for beef that I sold for butchering last yr.I did send $5 in for the 5 head I butchered last yr.But I thought jeeze really,they prly spent $5 in time to send this out to me,and how many others threw it in the trash.I think there time could of been better spent promoting beef then collecting a few dollars for locker beef.

I'm wondering how they figured out I sold locker beef?Or did all beef producers get the letter?


----------



## wildcat (Oct 20, 2012)

Kentucky is still $1.00. I wouldn't be opposed to an increase either, but when beef check off dollars are spent to help rename pork cuts to a ribeye, porterhouse, T-bone, etc it make me think twice. Just my opinion!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

wildcat said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to an increase either, but when beef check off dollars are spent to help rename pork cuts to a ribeye, porterhouse, T-bone, etc it make me think twice.


Care to elaborate wildcat?

Regards, Mike


----------



## wildcat (Oct 20, 2012)

The National Pork Board and the Beef Check Off Program went together to change the names of certain cuts of beef and pork. A Pork loin chop is now called a Porterhouse Chop. A Pork rib chop is now called a Ribeye Chop and a Pork top loin chop is called a New York Chop. It was all done with the notion that it would help consumers be less confused at the meat counter. If anything it would seem to add to the confusion. To me it appears the beef industry has given the pork industry a new marketing ideal to further erode beef's marketshare. I will attached a link to an interesting article.

http://beefmagazine.com/blog/new-beef-pork-names-don-t-do-us-any-special-favors

I will be the first to admit maybe I don't have all the facts yet, but it appears to me our check off dollars were used outside of their original intent. I also understand the beef industry doesn't own the name ribeye, porterhouse, etc but I don't think we should encourage are competitors to use them either. If this is the kind of research and promotion our dollar will go to I don't see any reason to increase the $1 per head charge.

Let me also say that I'm not bashing the pork industry. They have done a wonderful job promoting their product and I still love a pork chop now and then as well.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> Let me also say that I'm not bashing the pork industry. They have done a wonderful job promoting their product and I still love a pork chop now and then as well.


I am openly biased. I like and support beef. Beef eat hay. 

I raise beef and hay. I want beef to reign supreme. I want my $2.00 to have as much kick as it can.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

wildcat said:


> The National Pork Board and the Beef Check Off Program went together to change the names of certain cuts of beef and pork. A Pork loin chop is now called a Porterhouse Chop.


Thanks for the enlightenment wildcat.....I was unaware of this information.

Regards, Mike


----------



## wildcat (Oct 20, 2012)

Vol,

A think a lot of people are unaware. Makes me wonder why if this is such a great thing!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

wildcat said:


> The National Pork Board and the Beef Check Off Program went together to change the names of certain cuts of beef and pork. A Pork loin chop is now called a Porterhouse Chop. A Pork rib chop is now called a Ribeye Chop and a Pork top loin chop is called a New York Chop. It was all done with the notion that it would help consumers be less confused at the meat counter. If anything it would seem to add to the confusion. To me it appears the beef industry has given the pork industry a new marketing ideal to further erode beef's marketshare. I will attached a link to an interesting article.
> 
> http://beefmagazine.com/blog/new-beef-pork-names-don-t-do-us-any-special-favors
> 
> ...


Slogan in pork commercials here is "swap that chop". Beef for pork. Cheaper. All over my radio station.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Slogan in pork commercials here is "swap that chop". Beef for pork. Cheaper. All over my radio station.


Seems pretty strange for 1 check off to compete against the other.Both pd for by farmers.


----------

